# Photoshop Plug-ins Example



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here is one file I was able to salvage from my computer crash. It isn't remotely the finished product. I changed the columns to a blue polished marble with a much more defined highlight and more rounded profile. The capitals of the columns were also changed and given a carved bevel. In addition, I flooded the image about halfway up the columns with a vivid reflection of the above water image, with the columns having circular ripples radiating out. I also changed the starfield and made three standout (radiating) stars in the background with a little more nebular clouds.

All in all, there were better than twenty total layers that went into making the finished product. 

This was done using Photoshop 7, Flaming Pear, and Eye Candy 4000 as the main creation software. If you ever want a challenge, try making a flat image into a capitaled column with highlights and internal shadows on the carving. Here's a hint, use Super Blade Pro tool in Flaming Pear.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here is one more. A carved, raised signage. Not real tricky to get the bevel into the rock surface using Flaming Pear again. This is another unfinished product. The raised bevels in the "p" and "o" are missing.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That looks good. I was reading about flaming pear last night. I am going to make a link from the Tech Support board to here. We are starting some training and you gave great instructions along with the image.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

WHAT????..........Waaaaaaaaay over my head! I'm feeling more ignorant by the second! I don't have a clue how to work with layers. I guess one of these day.

However, that looks awesome. It seems like I need a college course to catch up on all this stuff.........LOL

Kelly


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

IseeSpots said:


> WHAT????..........Waaaaaaaaay over my head! I'm feeling more ignorant by the second! I don't have a clue how to work with layers. I guess one of these day.
> 
> However, that looks awesome. It seems like I need a college course to catch up on all this stuff.........LOL
> 
> Kelly


I'm with Kelly ... just got Photoshop 7 ... it's like a kid getting a Ferrari ... I can turn the key, but then it's every man for himself! <LOL>

Very impressive!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If anyone does end up getting Flaming Pear, I can show you step by step how to make that bevel into the background layer. I stumbled onto it by accident, i.e. I hit the wrong key and it happened, and then I spent around three hours trying to understand what I did in the first place. 

In short, you have to have your background image ready, create your text on a new layer, center it on your background, transform the text to a raster layer, select the entire layer using the select tool, then delete the layer. Your left with a "ghost" layer so to speak as the selection tool will still be highlighting the outline of the deleted text. With the ghost layer active, go to Flaming Pear and use the Primus tool. In the tool, select the white rock looking feature, set the width slider on the bottom right of the tool to about 20 or 15 (determines the width of the bevel into the background) and apply. You should end up with a chiseled effect into the rock. 

I then remake the text (it has to be the exact same including font and style) on a separate file, bevel it however I want it using Eye Candy, put either the chrome effect on it for this Champion signage using Eye Candy or go back to Super Blade Pro in Flaming Pear and add the effects I want to the text. Select the text, copy it on top of your background, and then center it if you need to. In the case of the Champion, I would have needed to do a little more trickery to get the center bevel on the A, O and P.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think I might go for the Flaming Pear.
I got a chisle look with photoshop, I could try the bevel and place it over the image to see what it would look like. This is the chisle.

I did the second one just to see what the colors would look like.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If and when you go for Flaming Pear, take a look at this site for 200+ presets for the Super Blade Pro feature.

http://psp.tephras.com

She's got some very interesting designs in there. One of my favorite is the rusted and mossy metal feature.

She has some nice tutorials in there for different things, but they haven't been updated for the newest versions of Paint Shop and Photoshop. Her tutorial on the Column creation is nice, but it is made for Paint Shop, and I've found it easier to use Photoshop which can create confusion on what she says versus what Photoshop will do.

Also, I can show you a lot quicker way to make the column now that I've done it using Super Blade Pro by itself.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Bill, how did you get the chisel effect on the first image?


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

You guys are bad....I'm just now learning how to post photos and de-frost with the microwave...........


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sumpthin funny, I don't even own a microwave.


----------

